# Leslie West loses half a leg



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Guitarist Leslie West undergoes amputation - USATODAY.com

Legendary guitarist Leslie West is recovering in a Biloxi hospital after having part of his leg amputated.According to his rep, West had flown in to Mississippi to perform at the Hard Rock Hotel and Casino with his band Mountain. On Saturday, his right leg began to swell. Because he is diabetic, he was rushed to the emergency room. Doctors told him an amputation was necessary to save his life.
His limb was removed up to the knee, says Steve Karas, West's publicist at SKH Music.
West, 65, is expected to fully recover, and faces extensive rehabilitation, says Karas. The family has requested that the public and media respect his privacy during this life-changing transition.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Being diabetic myself, this, of course sends a chill up my spine. The risk is always there.

But its not about me. This will indeed be a life-changing event for him. Not that he was one of those dancing machnes like Prince, but I can understand how performers have a sense of their performing self, and when they can't be that any more, it gives one pause to reflect and reassess.

I wish him well. His finger vibrato has brought me many moments of pleasure.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Certainly nothing we would wish upon anyone. Hope he makes a speedy recovery and can somehow continue to perform. Obviously it wont be an easy road.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Terrible news. All the best to Mr. West


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, that sucks

hopefully that's as bad as it gets for him, or anybody with diabetes.


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Leslie West was a nice influence for me, when he first came out.
Cream and Jack Bruce came and went, Blind Faith, Delaney and Bonnie,
but I was still into Jimi Hendrix and Ritchie Blackmore.
But after "Mississippi Queen" came out, I heard some fat new tones for Clapton style leads.
And when Jack Bruce teamed up with Leslie West, "Theme From an Imaginary Western" was important for me.

I think Mr. West was playing a Gibson Melody Maker, or a Rhythm Master Junior, when he first came out.
He's used to struggling. He'll be back, I hope.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Leslie West is one of my favourite guitarists and I wish him well and a speedy recovery. I know it's such a life-altering procedure, and one that's pretty near to me. I'm not diabetic, but there are many on my partner's side of the family who are, and a few friends as well. It's a scary thing to think, but a very real possibility.


----------

